
Ask HN: “What JavaScript API/Framework should I use to develop a new .net SPA?” - louprado
I have been assigned to develop a new single page application for a SAAS company. We use .Net for our server-side development and Visual Studio as our IDE.<p>Legacy browser support is NOT a concern.<p>Frankly, I think I can do a great job using regular Javascript and jQuery and .Net&#x27;s MVC framework. But I wonder if it is worth trying Angular2 and Typescript. I am not sure the learning curve is worth it.<p>Can anyone make a recommendation? Does Microsoft (officially or unofficially) recommend one framework over another ?  Thank you.
======
nippur72
I've written a large .NET SPA application and I feel very comfortable with the
following technologies:

On the client: \- TypeScript as language (v2.1 for ES5 async/await), strict
null checks enabled \- VS2015CE or VSCODE as IDE \- React for rendering the UI
\- React-Templates for compiling HTML templates into pure React \- React-
router for routing \- Webpack as module bundler, compiles in background (-w
switch)

On the server: \- IIS/.NET, limited only to serving the main .html page and to
reply REST api (C#). \- SQL Server as database engine

Everything is fine and debugging is smooth from Visual Studio. The only
impedance mismatch is between server language (C#) and client (TypeScript). I
once tried to switch to node.js but the SQL Server support was poor.

------
micaksica
ASP documentation focuses on Knockout.js for MVVM, and Angular for SPA using
.NET MVC:

[https://docs.asp.net/en/latest/client-
side/index.html](https://docs.asp.net/en/latest/client-side/index.html)

